# Looking to start a group or join!



## Tequila Sunrise (Aug 18, 2006)

I just moved to Queens and am looking for other gamers. I prefer a balance of rollplay and roleplay; I'll play under any game system but I'll only GM d&d because I know it in and out. I can just as easily play or DM and have a great basement apartment in a quiet indian neighborhood that I can use to host games. 3 minutes from a major subway stop and 10 minutes from the LIE. Drop me a line at nine_moons_9@yahoo.com.


----------



## pjrake (Aug 18, 2006)

Tequila Sunrise said:
			
		

> I just moved to Queens and am looking for other gamers. I prefer a balance of rollplay and roleplay; I'll play under any game system but I'll only GM d&d because I know it in and out. I can just as easily play or DM and have a great basement apartment in a quiet indian neighborhood that I can use to host games. 3 minutes from a major subway stop and 10 minutes from the LIE. Drop me a line at nine_moons_9@yahoo.com.




sounds good! i just emailed you. willing to play D&D if you want to DM. i have a friend who's willing to play as well.

PJ


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I've got a couple people that are interested in starting a new gaming group, but that's hardly a party so speak up y'all!


----------



## pjrake (Sep 4, 2006)

Tequila Sunrise said:
			
		

> Well I've got a couple people that are interested in starting a new gaming group, but that's hardly a party so speak up y'all!




Are you still looking for players for your D&D campaign? I'm still interested 

PJ


----------

